# Trouble with ports(error code 1) and pkg(size mismatch error)



## goofball (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello,

I am new to the forum, been using FreeBSD for about 6 months, linux user before that for a year, so I'm still a newb when it comes to this.  I have been having the most frustrating issue when trying to install from ports or packages.  This happens with many different ports/packages, currently the one I am trying to install is games/flare-game(an rpg game).  So, I updated the ports tree using `# portsnap fetch extract` but when I attempt to build and install the port, I get the following:


```
root@Ooo:/usr/ports/games/flare-game # make install clean
===> Building/installing dialog4ports as it is required for the config dia
===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  License BSD2CLAUSE accepted by the user
===>   dialog4ports-0.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles
=> Attempting to fetch http://m1cro.me/dialog4ports/dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar
dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz                     100% of   10 kB   62 kBps 00
===> Fetching all distfiles required by dialog4ports-0.1.6 for building
===>  Extracting for dialog4ports-0.1.6
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dialog4ports-0.1.6.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  Configuring for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  Building for dialog4ports-0.1.6
--- dialog4ports.o ---
--- mixedlist.o ---
cc -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -pedantic -c mi
--- dialog4ports.o ---
cc -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -pedantic -c di
--- dialog4ports.1.gz ---
gzip -cn dialog4ports.1 > dialog4ports.1.gz
--- dialog4ports ---
cc -O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -pedantic dialo-lncursesw -lm -ldialog
===>  Staging for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install  -s -m 555 dialog4ports /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/work/st
install  -m 0644 dialog4ports.1.gz /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports/work
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for dialog4ports-0.1.6
===>  Checking if dialog4ports already installed
===>   Registering installation for dialog4ports-0.1.6
Installing dialog4ports-0.1.6...
===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.6

===>  License CC-BY-SA-3.0 accepted by the user
===>   flare-game-1.06 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> clintbellanger-flare-game-v1.06_GH0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /us
=> Attempting to fetch https://codeload.github.com/clintbellanger/flare-gaflare-game-v1.06_GH0.tar.gz
fetch: https://codeload.github.com/clintbellanger/flare-game/tar.gz/v1.06?_GH0.tar.gz: size unknown
fetch: https://codeload.github.com/clintbellanger/flare-game/tar.gz/v1.06?_GH0.tar.gz: size of remote file is not known
clintbellanger-flare-game-v1.06_GH0.tar.gz              30 MB   61 kBps 08
fetch: https://codeload.github.com/clintbellanger/flare-game/tar.gz/v1.06?_GH0.tar.gz: Protocol error
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/clintb
clintbellanger-flare-game-v1.06_GH0.tar.gz     35% of  139 MB   69 kBps 22m03stbellanger-flare-game-v1.06_GH0.tafetch: clintbellanger-flare-game-v1.06_GH0.tar.gz appears to be truncated: 52549653/146231262 bytes108 kBps 23m5=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/games/flare-game
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/games/flare-game

root@Ooo:/usr/ports/games/flare-game #
```

I also tried to install the game using the pkg utility too.  First I updated the package repository with: `# pkg update -f` and then I tried to install the game and got this:


```
root@Ooo:~ # pkg install flare-game
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB  74.1kB/s    01:29    
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 32189 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Updating database digests format: 100%
The following 9 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    flare-game: 1.06
    flare-engine: 1.06
    sdl2_ttf: 2.0.14_1
    sdl2_image: 2.0.2
    sdl2_mixer: 2.0.1_1
    smpeg2: 2.0.0_4
    fluidsynth: 1.1.11
    jackit: 0.125.0_4
    celt: 0.11.3_3

Number of packages to be installed: 9

The process will require 143 MiB more space.
120 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: yes
[1/9] Fetching flare-game-1.06.txz: 100%   21 MiB  71.8kB/s    05:12    
pkg: cached package flare-game-1.06: size mismatch, fetching from remote
[2/9] Fetching flare-game-1.06.txz: 100%   21 MiB  71.0kB/s    05:05    
pkg: cached package flare-game-1.06: size mismatch, cannot continue
```

I have tried looking all over for an answer to this, and most people recommend  using `#pkg update -f`, saying that it usually fixes this problem in the repository.  I am at a loss as what to do to fix this problem.  I would appreciate any help that anyone has to give.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2018)

You appear to have a really dodgy internet connection.


----------



## goofball (Jul 17, 2018)

Lol, yeah, I do.  I've been using the hotspot on my phone lately since I just moved to a new apartment and have not yet set up internet service.  So, u think using a different internet connection would help?  I have noticed that this problem seems to happen with large packages most often, so it would make sense.  I'll try a different internet connection (faster, more reliable) and get back with an update.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2018)

Pretty much all the errors you're getting are the result of broken connections or drops. So I definitely think things will improve with a better internet connection. It doesn't need to be fast but it does need to be reliable.


----------

